# Frozen oysters for Wiper fishing



## adamsoa (Oct 29, 2007)

Does anyone know where I can get some in Utah County for bait fishing


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

I don't know much about wiper fishing, but I know mussels are a pretty standard bait that does well. They might be easier to find also.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Local supermarket meat counters will usually order you in specialty items.


-DallanC


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

I have heard through the grapevine that Winco in Orem has mussels. (probably oysters too if you are intent on those.)


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

What ever happened to anchovies? 

Has anyone tried cheap shrimp?


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Critter said:


> Has anyone tried cheap shrimp?


Cheap shrimp? I didn't think that existed in Utah. I'm all ears if you can tell me where to get some...


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Check out Winco, I believe that is where my nieces buy it for fishing for channel cats. You want the shelled ones and not prepared ones.


----------



## Utah Gila (Sep 8, 2008)

The WalMart grocery store, in the frozen Food section. I always buy them there. About 2 dozen for about $5.
Only place I have found that regularly carries Frozen Oysters in the shell.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Mussels are one of the standard wiper baits. Never heard of anyone using oysters. You can generally find mussels in the shell at Wal Mart, but Winco has a bag of frozen Mussel Meat, which means you don't have to mess with the shell. You'll need to take some time to figure out how to get them to stay on the hook, but I've had good success with them in the past.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Kwalk3 said:


> You'll need to take some time to figure out how to get them to stay on the hook, but I've had good success with them in the past.


I buy the tiny rubber bands they make for orthodontics at Rite Aid. Just mold the mussel around a treble hook and wrap it with the rubber band. Fishing with fresh bait, that is. When a mussel thaws, it turns to goo.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Finnegan said:


> I buy the tiny rubber bands they make for orthodontics at Rite Aid. Just mold the mussel around a treble hook and wrap it with the rubber band. Fishing with fresh bait, that is. When a mussel thaws, it turns to goo.


I've used the elastic bait thread they sell at sportsman's as well. It's generally best suited to soft baits like chicken livers, etc. I have always used circle hooks or snelled singles and hooked them through the internal part of the mussel that is much harder than the rest of the mussel, which as you say kinda just falls apart when it thaws.


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

FYI:
Wiper Fishing Seminar
by Utah Division of Wildlife Resources
https://www.eventbrite.com/e/wiper-fishing-seminar-registration-44852201141


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

Wipers love those mussels !:grin:


----------

